# Nipples?



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

My female is about to have babies... either tonight or tomorrow im sure. But her nipples seem to be very crusty or raisen like. I tried googling and someone mentioned 100% coco butter...but i went to 4 stores and i found zip. Is there something i can give her to moisturize them without hurting the kittens? Would it go away when they start suckling? I tried to get her settled with a heating pad to promote some relief but she didn't want nothing to do with it after the second time laying in the bed with it.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

If she'd tolerate it, a warm, wrung out washcloth, to gently clean her nipples, might help...
If she's that close to having her babies, her nipples may already be leaking a little, which is why they're crusty...
I don't know about putting anything on them, that would be considered safe...
Hope someone else has some ideas for you!


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

Sometimes she wants me to rub, other times i cant get within 3 feet before she jets off. So its tricky to get her settled. I will try again tomorrow when i have my other half to help. I thought maybe olive oil but i dunno if its ok for a cat. But i know my grams always used on a dog with a itchy back end.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spazz,
I wouldn't use olive oil...I was just reading on Dr. Becker's (vet) news letter, where a friend of hers, cat knocked over a bottle of olive oil, and proceeded to lick it all up, it caused the cat to have a severe pancreatic reaction!
This is something I want to do some more research on, but for now, I'm putting olive oil, on my no no list!
And kittens are totally vulnerable to everything! 
Just a thought...
Sharon


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

oh ok, well good to know. 

Thanks for the info sharon.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

How about lanolin? Maybe someone can chime in on whether it is safe for cats but it is considered safe for humans even if a baby latches on without it being wiped off. It is usually found in the baby section of stores by the bottles and pumps.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

You can use a little bit of olive oil. Using only just enough to rub into the nipples should do wonders. Coconut OIL would work well too.

Sharon, your example involved a cat eating WAAAY too much of the stuff. A little bit as skin moisturizer will be just fine.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Librarychick, 
That's what I was wondering! 
That's why I said I wanted to do further research! 
Some things in tiny/small amounts, may be beneficial, where to much, of the same thing, can have disastrous results! 
Thanks!
Sharon


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would only wash the nipples with some warm water on a washcloth. The crustiness is likely from some leaking milk. I wouldn't put anything on them. Anything you would put on would be a waste of time and perhaps harmful, as your momacat would lick it off right away. When the kittens are born, their nursing will be enough to moisture the nipples and keep them soft. 

BTW, most cats about to deliver do not like a warm surface, as they tend to get warm during labor and often pant. So it isn't surprising that she didn't want to be on a heating pad.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

what about Vaseline/petroleum jelly in the jar?


----------



## tashap1988 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi there any advice. Minnie's nipples have gone really dry and crusty the fur is gone around the nipples and they looked chapped. There's still no milk yet x


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

did she have her babies yet?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bag Balm...developed specifically for cow udders and is safe for cats.

Available just about everywhere...drug stores, Walmart etc. It will be with the human moisturizers.


----------

